# Schwinn Sting



## Vbushnell (Aug 21, 2018)

June 1979 Schwinn Sting frame with nice collection of components.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice clean looking bike!


----------



## carbon8 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice build with my favorite old school cranks.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 17, 2018)

Are you interested in possibly selling your bike


----------

